# "The House of Franklinstein" 2008



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I finally have the pics in Photobucket....enjoy!

Halloween night 08 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice pictures and great lighting LB!

I actually didn't realize your props were so BIG. I mean, 'Franky' I would expect to be tall, but each of your props is taller than you are!

I see someone got a picture of you stealing beer from a skelly, lol.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

DeadSpider said:


> Nice pictures and great lighting LB!
> 
> I actually didn't realize your props were so BIG. I mean, 'Franky' I would expect to be tall, but each of your props is taller than you are!
> 
> I see someone got a picture of you stealing beer from a skelly, lol.


Thanks DS, and yes, eveything is taller because I'm only 5' and that damn blucky was stealing that beer from ME!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great job, LB! I'm envious of you guys who could have nice fog rolling through your cemeteries. We had a stiff breeze all evening that killed the fog efect so much that I just turned off the main yard fogger. Morbidia looks awesome outdoors at night! Another standout display. I may need to talk to you about making a prop head for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, Laurie. I hope the TOTs and parents took time to look at everything you had.

I like the shot of you lying on the grave. That's about what I felt like doing at the end of the evening after a day of set up and take down (but all worth it).


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Seeing all of your monsters together and set up takes my breath away LB - It's such a pleasure following your projects' creation and exciting to see them come to life on the big day.

You really put a lot of work and thought into your set up and it shows. It's just perfect!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful work, Laurie. I hope the TOTs and parents took time to look at everything you had.
> 
> I like the shot of you lying on the grave. That's about what I felt like doing at the end of the evening after a day of set up and take down (but all worth it).


Thanks! Yes, folks hung around taking pics and that one of me laying down in the cemetery was right before we started bringing in the large mache/clay props....I was soooooo tired :googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooooo-awwwwwwwwwwwwwww i love it LB


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Your stuff is too good. I mean really too good. I would just be staring at the those things all paranoid waiting for them to go boo! I wouldn't come into your yard!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> Your stuff is too good. I mean really too good. I would just be staring at the those things all paranoid waiting for them to go boo! I wouldn't come into your yard!


unlike me who would be staring at them thinking "I wonder how I can make that." and "This is talent far greater then mine." lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HMM great stuff Gotta send one of my kids to sculpting camp this year


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, I can't say enough. Your props are outstanding, as is your lighting, the total package. Great work!:jol:


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

You're work is beyond amazing, Laurie. I so want to kidnap that Bride. LOL. I really like your indoor deco as well. Nice touches. Kudos, kudos and more kudos. :smilekin:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome lighting... cool set up.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work. Love all the small touches to complement your awesome sculptures.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, LB! Just... WOW!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

So much fun! I'm going to blame you, Dead Spider and Dave the Dead if I start making really big props next year that I have no storage space for. Heck, let's throw Stolloween in there too. There's enough blame to go around.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice LB! Gotta ask you though, we know that your sculpting is out of this world, but what are you using for armatures and stuffing for the bodies? They look perfect!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so very much you guys. 

BudMan-they're stuffed with newspaper and plastic trash bags and then taped over with either duct tape or masking tape. What I'd like to start doing is placing some pantyhose on them and stuff that. Taping and holding crumpled paper is a pain.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics LB..
the house and yard are lit up cool
with all those guys in the house you can have a party and not invite anyone lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic as always, LB!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

LB, It look like you had a super time this year! Thank you.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Haunt LB.....now I have a face to go with the name


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Laurie, amazing job (I expected no less from you). You are a true artist! I get so much inspiration from you. You have no idea.

I'm wanting to dabble in paperclay (is that what you used for the skin finish on the Bride?) but it's hard for me to push new/different materials past my husband. It's like catch22 with him. I have to show him what I can achieve with it before he'll agree to the expense. But I can't show him the possibilities without buying the materials. ARRRGHHHH It drives me crazy. He leans more towards buying hardware for the builds. I lean more towards prop making.

And btw, I DID do you in our graveyard! I forgot that the pic I posted here was lacking a couple of tombstones. You were represented in our graveyard afterall  I thought so!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone! 

Thanks so much Cassie7. Let me know if ya need any hand holding when ya start working with Paperclay, although I doubt that you'll need any help. It's soooo nice to work with  

I'm thrilled to have been part of your display! Have you got a link to the pic? I'd sure love to see it.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Vary good job.......I see you had a monster party in the house........


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Fantastic set up there Laurie! Always impressed beyond words when I see your work. I love the lighting on some of your pics! Very nicely done!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks rottincorpse and Lagrousome. Yes, the gang had a pre-showtime party on Halloween afternoon. This was the first opportunity I had to get a photo of them all together and dressed. The witch started drinking early though and had me a bit concerned. And then later on that night, a skelly tried to take my beer away from me...the nerve!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I always look forward to seeing your creations escape the confines of your house!


----------

